# I Live In Logan



## PhilipB (14/11/11)

Hi I am new to brewing and would like to know if you have a meeting or people in the Logan area? 

Would love to meet people and do a bit of learning with view to improve my skills  

Philip


----------



## Bribie G (14/11/11)

Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers club. Also open to Logan members  

come along and introduce yourself, bring a couple of bottles and on this occasion a plate of nibblies appreciated as it's breakup night. 

Wrap up meeting for 2011 

Holland Park West, just off Logan Road.

edit: next Thursday Week, fourth Thursday of the month - visitors free


----------



## PhilipB (14/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers club. Also open to Logan members
> 
> come along and introduce yourself, bring a couple of bottles and on this occasion a plate of nibblies appreciated as it's breakup night.
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## PhilipB (23/11/11)

PhilipB said:


> Thank you



Confirming that the meet is tomorrow night. I will bring a plate. 
My first brew has not been in the bottle two weeks yet so won't bring a bottle yet.
Looking forward to meeting people.
Phil


----------



## fcmcg (23/11/11)

PhilipB said:


> Confirming that the meet is tomorrow night. I will bring a plate.
> My first brew has not been in the bottle two weeks yet so won't bring a bottle yet.
> Looking forward to meeting people.
> Phil


  
Dunno about BABBS , but our brewclub works on the principle that if you can't bring any home brewed beer , maybe a couple of bottles of something commercially different is acceptable. That way , you not just showing up for a free drink....
Just a thought..... fwiw
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Paul H (23/11/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Dunno about BABBS , but our brewclub works on the principle that if you can't bring any home brewed beer , maybe a couple of bottles of something commercially different is acceptable. That way , you not just showing up for a free drink....
> Just a thought..... fwiw
> Cheers
> Ferg



This be the law of Babbs as well

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## winkle (23/11/11)

+1

Most of BABBs members wander about with name tags on but to place a face to the AHB tag, you'll have to guess.
Luckily BribieG is exactly as you'd imagine.
View attachment 50336


----------



## PhilipB (24/11/11)

winkle said:


> +1
> 
> Most of BABBs members wander about with name tags on but to place a face to the AHB tag, you'll have to guess.
> Luckily BribieG is exactly as you'd imagine.
> View attachment 50336



Thanks guys Will Do


----------



## NickB (24/11/11)

Mine's pretty easy to spot as well. Think first name, and initial of surname (plus the rest on my name badge of course...)

Be good to meet you tonight mate! Head on over to the dodgy looking bloke (me) for a glass of Sex Panther (dodgy Black IPA).... 

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (24/11/11)

NickB said:


> Mine's pretty easy to spot as well. Think first name, and initial of surname (plus the rest on my name badge of course...)
> 
> Be good to meet you tonight mate! Head on over to the dodgy looking bloke (me) for a glass of albino Man Sex Panther (me)....
> 
> Cheers



fixed


----------



## pk.sax (24/11/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Dunno about BABBS , but our brewclub works on the principle that if you can't bring any home brewed beer , maybe a couple of bottles of something commercially different is acceptable. That way , you not just showing up for a free drink....
> Just a thought..... fwiw
> Cheers
> Ferg


lucky I got in before you got that law passed


----------



## NickB (24/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> fixed




Haha... Hahaha... Muhahahahaha... Oh, and **** you too Brad Gay!

:lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/11/11)

NickB said:


> Haha... Hahaha... Muhahahahaha... Oh, and **** you too Brad Gay!
> 
> :lol:



The apprentices normally change my name on the whiteboard to Bad Gay. Which is normally followed by ' Who wiped my R's " :lol:


----------



## NickB (24/11/11)

Gold. Mind you I am an apprentice. You are the devil.... 

You BABBsing tonight Badly Gay?


----------



## fcmcg (24/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> lucky I got in before you got that law passed


PK....
It just seems to be good manners.....
To be fair , you were a guest at an OPEN day....however...our new code of conduct even states you must bring something , even if it isn't homebrew, if you can't contribute.....
Unfortunately not everyone follows this creed....
Guess they have no manners, like you


----------



## bradsbrew (24/11/11)

NickB said:


> Gold. Mind you I am an apprentice. You are the devil....
> 
> You BABBsing tonight Badly Gay?



I was going to then I got home and have had too many beers and can't drive. So will have to wait for the qld swap for a few catch up beers.


----------



## pk.sax (24/11/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> PK....
> It just seems to be good manners.....
> To be fair , you were a guest at an OPEN day....however...our new code of conduct even states you must bring something , even if it isn't homebrew, if you can't contribute.....
> Unfortunately not everyone follows this creed....
> Guess they have no manners, like you


I promise to bring a Demi full of ... Cider next time too  or something infected


----------



## PhilipB (24/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I was going to then I got home and have had too many beers and can't drive. So will have to wait for the qld swap for a few catch up beers.



When in Rome. I have a case of commercial and some food to share. I forgot a name tag


----------



## NickB (24/11/11)

See the guys near the door, they'll sort you with a temporary name tag that you can graffiti to your heart's content.... Put your AHB name on there for easy identification I'd advise....

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (25/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I was going to then I got home and have had too many beers and can't drive. So will have to wait for the qld swap for a few catch up beers.



Weak as piss, sar!

PS: send PB a PM re a BABBs WB bottle and special SW hopstuff. 
(lucky I haven't been drinking_ much_)


----------



## NickB (25/11/11)

Rubbish!!


----------



## winkle (25/11/11)

NickB said:


> Rubbish!!


ahem, 
clarifing comment required,
compaired to you


----------



## PhilipB (25/11/11)

Really enjoyed coming along and meeting you guys last night. Putting some of my first brew in the fridge for tomorrow. Two weeks the bottle so we will see how green it is. 

The brews I tasted last night were fantastic and really openned my mind up to the endless possibilities out there.

Look forward to coming for January and bringing a few samples.


----------

